# VW - Amarok - maintenance



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Almost three months have passed and with an average of 30 000 km back to my client in a sealing glass, making an extra protection on the front of the hood with a 5x and 2x Aquartz 12H with Titanium AQuartz 9H road car because it is already 9H application did before, but the roads in our region are "beast" so far in this application turbo hood, in order to pass a QD - P40 dxar to paint more soft, tire washing with glycerin was normal, removed with Blitz (APC) and applied to the tires .. Mothers

Interior was clean, only been applied conditioner plastic Mothers protect ...

Client was the grandson, so do not worry about the photos ...










Something quickly and without much detail, only one gig to show more of a person who is always fighting and fitting time to show your friends what they love to do ...........

PS ... This forum Amarok all here already know ...

*Photos *



















As I worked, was the grandson of the customer making the party





















































































































































































Walk with little time for pictures and posts on the net ...

Still try my best to share my work with everyone ....

I have a satisfied customer ...

I hope you all enjoyed it here too ....
:wave:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

cant see pictures  bandwidth exceeded


----------

